# Mx0-Let't enter the magic world together!



## vjjejj (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi, my friends! Do u like manga?If the answer is "yes!',I would like to introduce this one to you - "Mx0", it's really worth for reading!!! 
  Mx0 centers around a young man named Taiga Kuzumi who has a hot-headed temper and is able to handle his own in fights.During a flashback, an interviewer inquires Kuzumi Taiga, a prospective student for Seinagi Private High School, on what he would do if he could use magic, during his entrance interview. He replies, "take over the world", with an outburst of laughter, from an attractive girl, following his answer. 
   After the entrance exam, the school rejects his application; although he recalls almost nothing after this event, he does recall the girl, and believes the cause of his school of choice rejecting his application involves her.
   Wandering around outside of the school the next day, Kuzumi tries to enter, but an invisible barrier blocks him. A teacher, Mr. Hiiragi, confuses Kuzumi for a student of the school ditching class and pulls Kuzumi into the school through some type of strange energy barrier that surrounds the school.





This manga is really good, its got a great story and nice art. Also, unlike the usual would-be shounen manga protagonist's, this manga's protagonist has a unique character build. So I recommend it to u^_^.
This is DEFINATELY one of my favorite mangas. They say it's 'ecchi' but it's not really, only a little bit. But the plot is really good and it keeps the reader interested the whole time.
The link below is free for downloading. 
Click here
Mx0@001 - 1 - Kano Yasuhiro - Comedy,Romance,Youth | manga by yuedu365.com

*Notice:* 
You need download the e-Read and install it before you download this manga.
BUT before you install this file, I strongly recommend you to scan the VIRUS firstly.


----------

